# Best helmet/goggle combo?



## tecknojoe (Jan 6, 2008)

go to a shop and try every pair of goggles on to see which give you the best fit and vision

then match the helmet based on what fits your head and goggles together

The Anon M2 fits me really well as does the POC Receptor. they happen to place nice when worn together


and buy at the shop


----------



## ryannorthcott (Dec 17, 2010)

giro/oakley

really though they all fit differently. I have a cone head and giro's fit the best. you couldn't pay me to wear a smith, red, pro-tec etc.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

I've got a Giro Combyn this year and it fits my goggles very well, particularly the Smiths that I have.


----------



## Homies911 (Sep 10, 2014)

As tecknojoe said, the best to do is to actually go to a store, try them on, and see which ones fits the best...

You can always go for two different brands for a goggle / helmet combo, but the best combos are always the same brand for both items; they fit perfectly together because, well, the helmet cut is always the same for each helmet, and the goggle cut matches that cut. 

Some combos give you (what I think it's called, correct me if wrong) whitehead, which is this small gap between the goggle and the helmet... If temperatures are low and it's snowing, it will get cold in that small little area and it's uncomfortable.

I use to own Dragons and I have my Bolle helmet still, and it'll give me that small gap and I hated it.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

smith i/o and smith maze...no gap and great ventilation to prevent fogging of goggles...vents of helmet and goggles match up


----------



## Bamfboardman (Dec 11, 2012)

Smith Maze with any Smith I/O series goggle.


----------



## SickTrickz96 (Jan 1, 2015)

Any smith goggle helmet combo will complement one another

I had the smith IOX and a red helmet and the two just didn't go together, bought a smith transport helmet and they work wonder ours together


----------



## vajohn (Jan 12, 2014)

Whatever fits your melon and face the best...everybody is shaped a little different. Don't try to order online until you try stuff on in person. I wear a Giro helmet and Giro goggles with quick change lenses. The combo work very well for me. The helmet felt too tight at first, but it fits perfect now and has the boa style system to fine tune fit plus adjustable vents.


----------



## IS3_FTW (Jan 21, 2013)

K2 Phase Pro helmet and Oakley Crowbar goggles compliments well. My Dragons do not fit well with the K2 helmet


----------



## SnowDragon (Apr 23, 2012)

tecknojoe said:


> go to a shop and try every pair of goggles on to see which give you the best fit and vision
> 
> then match the helmet based on what fits your head and goggles together
> 
> ...


I agree with this process, although I would reverse the order - find a helmet that fits your head first, then find goggles that fit well with the helmet.


----------



## Jordo (Oct 15, 2014)

Love my Smith I/O goggles w/ Smith Transport helmet.

As mentioned, any Smith goggle/helmet combo will fit well with minimal to no gaps.


----------



## Deacon (Mar 2, 2013)

Can't believe not even one smartass suggested a Ruroc. :rofl3:


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

Smith iox and smith aspect helmet. The giro combyn and poc receptor did not like my iox. I sweat a lot and love the two together. No fogging anymore at all.


----------



## BarrettDSP (May 10, 2009)

Smith I/OX and Smith Camber helmet fit great together. I love how light the new Smith Camber helmet is.


----------



## RidgeRider (Jan 12, 2015)

Honestly, Anon helmets fit with everything from what I've tried on. But a good combo that feels really good, is the Oakley flight deck or the Dragon APX with the Anon Blitz, even with the brim. Perfect fit.


----------

